# Table saw upgrade? or downgrade



## Talfalfa33 (May 14, 2015)

Hello all, I've been looking for a better table saw than the one I have that was made in the late 30's - early 40's. Here are some pics of what I've been using. There's some teeth missing on the hight adjustment, parts missing from the fence, fence is only 3/4 length, and it's a 9 inch.


----------



## Talfalfa33 (May 14, 2015)

Pic 2


----------



## Talfalfa33 (May 14, 2015)

Pic3


----------



## Talfalfa33 (May 14, 2015)

Now, just picked up a Jet model JSL-10TS job site table saw last night for $200. Has a 26 inch vega pro fence and looks as if it just came out of the box. The original owner bought it back in 1999 from lowes for $349 and added the fence in 2012 and cost $209. Once again, there's no replacement parts available, but I think for the fence it was worth it and an upgrade.


----------



## Talfalfa33 (May 14, 2015)

New saw pic2


----------



## Talfalfa33 (May 14, 2015)

New saw pic3


----------



## dbledsoe (May 14, 2015)

Definitely an upgrade. Just looking at the pictures of the old one scared me.


----------



## Robert Taylor (May 14, 2015)

I would have bought that Jet saw in a heartbeat. On another note you can get any part you need for the old Craftsman on ebay.


----------



## jsolie (May 14, 2015)

That old saw reminds me of the one my grandfather used to use.  The "new" one reminds me of the Jet that I have out in my shop.  Make yourself a cross-cut sled.  It makes cutting and trimming pen blanks a lot easier.


----------



## Fay Prozora (May 14, 2015)

That's a nice saw. The older model looks like my Uncle's old one. It still works and it had a sawdust bin underneath it. If I can get a good fence for it, maybe I can use it but I'm a bit afraid of table saws. I use my miter saw to cut pen blanks and it does great and I get clean cuts. I use a clamp to hold down the blank.  I want to be able to cut a piece of a 2 x 4 at a 20 degree angle. I like to scroll out some nautilus shells and I can cut the wood on the miter saw that I know of unless I can make a sled to do it with. Oh well maybe one of these days... Not now tho.. Fay


----------

